# hope you get a big ole belly laugh out of this! we are all guilty!!! lol



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

Had me laughing anyway

http://thefirearmreport.com/2013/10/...-match-part-1/

and part 2

http://thefirearmreport.com/2013/10/...-match-part-2/


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

The links do not seem to work - and I desperately NEED a laugh!


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

the links dont work


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Shotlady, you are such a tease!


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

The Firearm Report | An Urban Operator?s First IDPA Match (Part 1)
The Firearm Report | An Urban Operator?s First IDPA Match (Part 2)

I presume this is the article? You're right though it';s pretty funny.

-Infidel


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I fail to see the humor in employing proper urban tactics in a training exercise, though any operator worthy of the title would certainly have barrel rolled while clearing his jam and come up firing. 

OK, it was pretty funny. Thanks!


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Good one.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

My AO has been compromised. Clearly someone follwed me to the range last weekend.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Very funny. Thanx for the laugh.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

thanks infidel for saving my post. I wonder how I messed this up. man I was laughing so hard I was crying!!! this blog is a riot!!!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

That one did have me laughing out loud. Thanks!

Another one that I track on a fairly regular basis for good humor is:

Navy Solves Budget Woes By Selling Ship Naming Rights, Launches USS Ford F-150


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I think I have see that guy at the range...


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Was thinking of this guy the whole time...


----------

